
What blogging platform do you use? - bubblehack3r
Hey everyone,
I have been meaning to start a blog and have been experimenting with different blogging platforms.<p>Wordpress requried me to have a database and maintain updates to the platform and it&#x27;s plugins.<p>Medium is nice but I don&#x27;t like to have the giant &quot;M&quot; in the corner and I am not interested in paying to get it customized.<p>Blogspot was nice but didn&#x27;t feel right.<p>I will probably end up coding a personalized blog template but before doing so I decided to ask around.<p>So what blogging platform would you recommend&#x2F;use? I am looking preferably for a free self hosted platform but all suggestions will be considered.
======
mindcrime
Self-hosted Apache Roller[1].

[1]: [https://roller.apache.org](https://roller.apache.org)

